# Converting the Bulk PM Download from XML to (X)HTML



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

XML is one of the formats in which PMs may be downloaded in bulk. Does anyone know how to display the XML in a format similar to the online format? Is there a style sheet? I'd be willing to edit the head and tail and rename the file extension to turn the XML dump into an XHTML document. -- thanks.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm not sure of this. I download them in text format. There might be some help on the vbulletin forums.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

Chris,

Thanks very much. I messed around in their docs for a while and couldn't figure anything out, so I'll stick with the csv download for now. -- thanks again.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*PMs as XML*



LampLight said:


> XML is one of the formats in which PMs may be downloaded in bulk. Does anyone know how to display the XML in a format similar to the online format? Is there a style sheet? I'd be willing to edit the head and tail and rename the file extension to turn the XML dump into an XHTML document. -- thanks.


I just downloaded PM messages in XML format. Tested the file with both IExplorer and Firefox and both browsers can render PM messages in readable form.

Yes, if you are a XML guru you can build a database or what have you.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> I just downloaded PM messages in XML format. Tested the file with both IExplorer and Firefox and both browsers can render PM messages in readable form.


Harri,

Thanks very much for checking this out. I have tried without success to render the XML download in IExplorer and Firefox, but obviously it can be done, because you can do it. I checked again tonight, and still no dice for me. We had a similar experience recently where some people could hear nefertiti's clips and others couldn't.

In any case, the CSV option is pretty good, and I really don't want to go building an XML database. -- Thanks again.


----------

